# Fast Draw Shot At .28 Hundreths Of A Second Timed By Jake



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

* This is a bean can suspended at a 10 foot distance. World Famous Bob Munded sets up his Record Fast Draw at this distance. Still looking for a time of .18 hundreths of a second so this time is a disappointment but I do know where the sticking point is in my fast draw and it will take more shots to get past this point.
This tme is more along the line of the low end slower Cowboy Fast Draw competitors.
The Original Pickle Fork Shooter powered by small diameter Tex Shooter Tubes and Raycarl's Super Sure Super Pouch, 5/8 inch marble for ammo.*

*



*


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Fantastic Dgui! -- Tex_


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> _Fantastic Dgui! -- Tex_


*Hey Tex, on the practice video this shot is taken from there is one measured at .26 but what is the difference in .26 and .28 could be a hairs breadth. And who cares, it must be in the .180 for me to be fine with it. If possible I will shoot this week and if it is gotten at .180 then this will likely conclude my video posts.*
*Thanks Tex, Your commets are appreciated.*
*Darrell*


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I dont mind telling you, it was a stupid mistake not to pull the fastest time off of your practice reel, my apologies Dgui!
Here is the .26, measured by frames of video. (at best, 30/second) This is about 1 frame every .015, so this is the margin of error, which favors you being faster because I wait to actually see evidence of pouch release in the video frame.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hey Jake, Thank You for timing and posting this one.*


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry for the brainfart.


----------

